# Iberital MC2 Ebay



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking for a used MC2 grinder and found this one one Ebay. It is £95 plus £25 postage, I have seen them go for cheaper on the forum. What is a reasonable price for this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231495068931?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

liesnl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a used MC2 grinder and found this one one Ebay. It is £95 plus £25 postage, I have seen them go for cheaper on the forum. What is a reasonable price for this?
> 
> ...


These machines do not cost £280 new ( mc2 ) so if it is that model ( i am not inertial expert ) then they have either paid over the odds or are being a little generous with the RRP o say the least...Happy Donkey is around £145 new

They tend to go for around £75-£100 looking at the sales thread , there have been ones go for less but in general these are cosmetically not perfect and or hoppers missing


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Price seems ok if its in decent condition, which you cant tell till you get it...

I guess the going rate on here is about £80 but at least you have some options on here if it goes wrong.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely looks like an MC2 to me. They do cost £199 from Pumphreys in Newcastle but that's the most i've ever seen them for new


----------



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks all. I think I may just wait for one to come for sale on the forum, especially since postage is so much. Hopefully it will be soon, as ground coffee does not taste very nice from my Gaggia Classic!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Mine is in the for sale forum.


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

liesnl said:


> Thanks all. I think I may just wait for one to come for sale on the forum, especially since postage is so much. Hopefully it will be soon, as ground coffee does not taste very nice from my Gaggia Classic!


There's a nice, reasonably priced, black one for sale on the forum now...


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

DannyMontez said:


> Mine is in the for sale forum.


Ah, you posted while I was typing!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Black is a much nicer colour than the stock grey ones as well


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

liesnl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a used MC2 grinder and found this one one Ebay. It is £95 plus £25 postage, I have seen them go for cheaper on the forum. What is a reasonable price for this?
> 
> ...


Lol! I am looking at the same one, joined the forum to double check on the brand with you guys..

Ever hear anything about that brand? I have asked loads of people in the USA and nobody has heard of them (From CoffeeGeek)

I have a Gaggia TS


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Iberital is a Spanish brand

Hundreds of forum members have owned an Iberital MC2

Good starter grinder - really the best entry level grinder at this price point


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Iberital is a Spanish brand
> 
> Hundreds of forum members have owned an Iberital MC2
> 
> Good starter grinder - really the best entry level grinder at this price point


Thank you very much! What grinder would be best for my Gaggia TS to bring out the best in its potential?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's your budget?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't see the Gaggia TS that often. How did you come by it - they aren't cheap new.

To answer your question - you need to spend as much as you can on a decent grinder if you want to get the best out of the TS. The MC2 is a basic grinder and not an ideal partner to the TS. Need to be thinking of spending around £250-£300 min. Buying second hand would make sense.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't see the Gaggia TS that often. How did you come by it - they aren't cheap new.
> 
> To answer your question - you need to spend as much as you can on a decent grinder if you want to get the best out of the TS. The MC2 is a basic grinder and not an ideal partner to the TS. Need to be thinking of spending around £250-£300 min. Buying second hand would make sense.


Also @Jeebsy

Looking to spend 100-200 ish for a second hand one. Also need to get myself a set of scales and need to sell or giveaway my tampers that don't fit.

I bought it from a Cafe that used the TS for weddings/ birthdays etc so its only ever seen maybe 6 or 7 coffees per event. It turned out to be unprofitable for them to continue using it due to the petrol costs driving to events so they sold the Gaggia TS to me for 360 including shipping. The guy who sold it to me however told me it was in perfect condition, just needed to sit for a few hours because it was sat on a counter for 6 months unused. (Long enough for him to drive away and never contact me back) But I do love this machine! It has a roughness that I love and its a very good machine, just a tad leaky due to the anti VAC valves rubber seal being a tad big.

Any good brands or models used you can think of that could be in my pricerange of 100-250 if I am lucky? Would love to roast my own coffee too down the line.

Thanks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Check out the for sale section once you have enough posts, there's stuff in there that will be suitable. 250 will get you something decent.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Check out the for sale section once you have enough posts, there's stuff in there that will be suitable. 250 will get you something decent.


Thanks! Will do. Any brand in particular or model I should keep an eye out for?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Cana said:


> Thanks! Will do. Any brand in particular or model I should keep an eye out for?


Mazzer super jolly will be within that price range. they often come up for sale on the forums. keep your eyes open!


----------

